# Musicians Scene



## Camp38 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello Everyone

I am curious as I did see any relevant posts concerning the topic. A couple of questions and concerns:

1) Any professional musicians retired to Thailand? I would appreciate hearing of your experiences and issues making any $$ in the craft.

I can imagine Karaoke is a major obstacle for live musicians, similar to the issue of DJ's as opposed to live bands in terms of obtaining paid gigs even in the USA. 

2) What gigs if any (Bars, clubs, private corporate events, parties) were accessible to you? In other words, was it similar to most places with a music underground scene, newspapers/fansizes to advertise, find members, gigs, management..etc?

3) Did you work full time as a musician or had to hustle with "day" jobs..etc

4) How about impromptu jam sessions? - Find many expat musicians who are down to jam or what is the local indigenous Thais take on western music?

5) Any opportunities for teaching privately? I taught for numerous years in both NYC and Florida and made considerable cash on the side. Supplementing paid gigs was an easy way to generate a steady extra income that was sustainable and enjoyable. I would be interested in knowing if this was possible in Thailand as well. I assume being in an expat-centric area would make this remotely possible, although I assume the pay per hour for lessons and gigs would be considerably less then stateside.

6) Any special work permit or licensing required to secure paid work as a musician or to advertise your services..etc?

As a professional guitarist who was a former music major in college. I studied with a Berklee College faculty member -Jazz and Theory, Composition and then several years Classical guitar doing the usual Baroque to Spanish renaissance solo pieces. I also played in my fair share of Rock, Blues and Metal bands in several states in the USA. I am heavily influenced by the likes of Pat Martino, Al Di Meola, Neo-Classical and Strunz & Farah for that flamenco/middle eastern flavor. Doing solo instrumental jams/gigs would not be an issue as I play in that style combining fusion, flamenco and classical- Just wondering if there is any musical market for such music and the potential for revenue, albeit passive at best.

Thanks for any input!


----------

